# Respawn Entertainment Lives: Artist Iain McCaig Enlisted For "Secret Debut Project"



## Krory (May 26, 2011)

> Renowned concept artist Iain McCaig working with Zampella and West
> 
> Respawn Entertainment, the startup studio formed by ousted Infinity Ward bosses, has hired a world-class artist for its secret debut project.
> 
> ...



As stated in the article, Ian McCaig is probably best known - outside of his artwork for Magic: The Gathering cards - for being the concept artist of the original Amidala and Darth Maul designs of the Star Wars prequel films (as well as other concept art for the prequel trilogy). Adding on to his James Bond title and Monkey Island list, he was also a storyboard artist for films such as Hook, Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire, The Spiderwick Chronicles, Terminator 2, Interview with a Vampire and Bram Stoker's Dracula.

Other miscellaneous things he's done are Jethro Tull's "The Broadsword and the Beast" album cover and work for J.R.R. Tolkien's estate, Marvel Comics, and a re-designed stained-glass window at the Skywalker Ranch. A great artist, you can check out some sketchwork of his over at .

With McCaig's focus on character design, this sort of has me hoping they'll step outside of their comfort zone from when they were in Infinity Ward and we won't get another generic FPS.

EDIT: I'm also working under the assumption that people know who Respawn Entertainment is... but the full article explains it pretty well and concisely if you don't (the part I snipped out).

.


----------



## dream (May 26, 2011)

> With McCaig's focus on character design, this sort of has me hoping they'll step outside of their comfort zone from when they were in Infinity Ward and we won't get another generic FPS.



Same here.  Hoping that they don't do anything set "modern" times.  A futuristic fps might be interesting from them.


----------



## Krory (May 26, 2011)

Modern times can be good if done right. It's all a matter of character and story and atmosphere. If they stick to Iain McCaig for character design and storyboard, I can see it having that no matter what it is. It's just a matter of sticking to that... but I can't see hiring such a renown character artist to make characters in a generic military FPS, so... fingers crossed.


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2011)

Posted in the E3 thread, but I'll post the info here. EA confirms, Respawn's first game will be a sci-fi shooter. Combined with Iain McCaig this is showing a lot of promise so far.



> Earlier this week, EA Games president Frank Gibeau confirmed that Respawn Entertainment's new project is a sci-fi shooter.
> 
> Speaking to CVG, Gibeau revealed that EA's intention is not to flood the market with loads of shooters at once. To this end the Battlefield and Medal of Honor franchises will be alternated on an annual basis. That means Respawn's as yet unnanouced title will only hit stores when the company sees an "opportunistic" window.
> 
> ...


----------



## Krory (Jun 30, 2011)

Bumping to say Respawn Entertainment's .

Not much there of now but the site will mostly be maintained by the community manager, Abbie Heppe (yay<3) and if you slink on over to the Games section they have posted an extremely, extremely blurry picture of what's in the future.


----------



## dream (Jun 30, 2011)

If only the picture was clearer.


----------



## Krory (Jun 30, 2011)

So true.

But the fact that they launched their site and put SOMETHING - as teaseriffic as it is - up is at least a little promising in light of the impending trials.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 30, 2011)

A futuristic FPS would be pretty cool. If done right.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 1, 2011)

they also have new talent from the god of war series if i remember correctly, but a vast majority of the team is ex IW like them


----------



## Krory (Jul 1, 2011)

You can see the team .

But yeah - they have some people that worked on God of War (amongst other things), as artists.


----------



## dream (Dec 20, 2011)

Respawn posted another teaser image.


----------



## Krory (Dec 20, 2011)

Well, have to consider the company may not even exist after the law suit.   So they probably don't want to put too much effort.


----------



## dream (Dec 20, 2011)

Too much effort into making the image?  I get the feeling that they designed a pretty detailed image and then blurred it far too much to frustrate use.


----------



## Krory (Dec 20, 2011)

Or they did a really, really shitty one and blurred it because they may no longer exist some day.


----------



## dream (Dec 20, 2011)

It's possible, any new details on their case?


----------



## Krory (Dec 20, 2011)

Not that I've seen, unfortunately.


----------



## Krory (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## Corruption (Feb 25, 2013)

Cool, I completely forgot they were working on something.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 25, 2013)

Finally we will see what their blurry as shit picture was actually showing


----------



## Krory (Feb 25, 2013)

He confirmed in a later tweet that they will not be showing up empty-handed, but can't say any more.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 26, 2013)

You know, that second teaser they posted kinda looks like Felucia from Star Wars.


----------

